# St Patrick's Day 2015



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

I didn't think to post this on the day but this is something that my son Jesse recorded on St. Patrick's Day this year. 

Listen to Celtic Jam - St. Paddy's Day 2015! by Jesse Hildebrand-Nestor #np on #SoundCloud
http://soundcloud.com/jesse-hildebrand-nestor/celtic-jam-st-pattys-day-2015


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FABULOUS!!! 

Congrats to Jesse!...What a talented fellow!

Would one call that "Celtic fusion"? (no offence intended)

Please post more of Jesse's playing ...and of your playing, of course.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nicely done. thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. I like the mando.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

Aye! and I liked it too!
I listened through all his songs. Creative guy for sure.


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for those nice replies. 
Here's one more, I may have posted it before :https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=qAWKllY697A


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nest said:


> Thanks for those nice replies.
> Here's one more, I may have posted it before :https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=qAWKllY697A


Thanks for posting this additional video. SUPERB!

All 6 of your sons are very talented...and they look very much alike also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The link won't work (at work). I'll try it at home this evening.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[video=youtube;qAWKllY697A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&amp;v=qAWKllY697A&amp;app=desktop[/video]


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks for posting this additional video. SUPERB!
> 
> All 6 of your sons are very talented...and they look very much alike also.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! "all six"!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn right this rocks.

Love the mando.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've always loved music with Celtic roots and Jesse and the band nailed it. Great feel and well played.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I keep thinking of this music. I have never chased it down but I have been watching this video series where this a sailor left out his homeport in England and eventually circumnavigate the island exploring all these backwater channels etc. He's got great editing narrating skills. Worth seeing Britian close up. 

He has the rights to use this guys music that is almost celtic but with some nice twists. This is a general grab of his work and not my most favourite. Your son might really like... there are some good tunes @ 8 mins 17,mins and 29mins. Worth catching a few of his vids. 
Also tell your son to inject some Chris Thile directly into his veins.... if he doesn't know of him 

[video=youtube;RGp9G4eOEkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGp9G4eOEkU[/video]


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks very much, I'll show him.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> I've always loved music with Celtic roots and Jesse and the band nailed it. Great feel and well played.




Actually he played all the parts himself.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

nest said:


> Actually he played all the parts himself.


In one take? :sFun_dancing:


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Well no, he played one thing at a time overdubbing until it was completed. It took most of the day.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's some lap steel at a rehearsal. It's not really Celtic but it's kind of fun anyway. 
Wish You Were Here / One of These Days: https://youtu.be/V8ns1Y9MLnE


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Your Son is an exceptionally talented musician. I really enjoyed his playing. You must be very proud.


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I am.


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

greco said:


> FABULOUS!!!
> 
> Congrats to Jesse!...What a talented fellow!
> 
> ...


Another cell phone video from a show that we did a couple of years ago :
Jesse Hildebrand-Nestor: https://youtu.be/C-EgvtUAHUc


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Jesse Nestor 2013: https://youtu.be/B3_pZTkE-7Q


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Jesse on lap steel and me on telecaster Pete Denomme & The Cosmic Cowboys: They Keep Rollin': https://youtu.be/9nxMDe4WO-k


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Like the song 



nest said:


> Jesse on lap steel and me on telecaster Pete Denomme & The Cosmic Cowboys: They Keep Rollin': https://youtu.be/9nxMDe4WO-k


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks. That was written and sung by my friend about a situation here in town that has a big company laying everyone off and moving somewhere else for cheaper labour.


----------

